# IBS Please help!



## alice050604 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have suffered with IBS for 8 years (I'm 27 now). It all started when my GP put me on Omperazole for years...Please don't take this!! It has honestly ruined my life. I saw a natural therapist last year to help me & she actually thought I had TOO LITTLE atomach acid (which would actually make sense after years on Omeprazole) & after taking acid supplements I actually digest my food really well.I also take Refluxamine for GERD which helps A LOT.Does anyone know experience spasms in the osoephagus at all? I hate this & it sometimes leads to palpitations? Does anyone have any idea of the link?Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I dont think I can help you other than validate the fact that I believe spsams do occur in the esophagus as in any part of the upper or lower gi system in people with IBS. I never told my gastro untill recently that I get upper GI issues because I always think theyre gonna want my gallbladder (I do have gallstones). She said IBS occurs in the upper gi area as well as lower and that one can trigger the other.I sometimes get a squeezing pain across the middle of my stomach, if I change position (my left side is the most comfortable place for me to be in) I can feel things move, then the pain subsides. I'm pretty sure its gas cause once it gets low enough I can pass it w/relief. Ohter times it feels like everything is coming up/pressing up. There isnt much I can do other than try to relax and use visualization/relaxation/massage. Eventually the area relaxes.Hope this helps some, youre not alone


----------

